

Lisp Books living again in Clojure - r4vik
http://juliangamble.com/blog/2012/07/13/amazing-lisp-books-living-again-in-clojure/

======
millerm
I don't believe enough praise can be given to "The Little Schemer" (and the
series). This book is wonderful at teaching recursion and is extremely
entertaining. I've run by only a few books that can teach a programming skill
like this without the need of a computer. Grab a pen/pencil, some paper and
this series of books. Then take some time to just do it. It's more fun than
sudoku, seriously. Again, you don't need to execute anything in a REPL. Your
brain, that book and piece of paper is your loop.

(this space reserved for jelly stains)

------
EastCoastLA
Would love to see the same thing for Racket. Anyone else have this are want to
start it?

------
ddw
No Land of Lisp?

~~~
millerm
Love that book! When I first started looking into Clojure, and Lisp in
general, this book was announced. I had it on day one of its release. It's a
really fun and informative read and deserves more readers.

------
leishulang
this isn't about lisp books, this is about examples in lisp books translated
to clojure.

